
Is the ‘Pour-Over’ Over? Baristas Say Coffee Machines Have Their Perks - JSeymourATL
https://www.wsj.com/articles/is-the-pour-over-over-baristas-say-coffee-machines-have-their-perks-1514913201
======
Finnucane
I use a Melitta pour-over to make my coffee at my desk in the morning. The
main advantage over a machine--other than being a cheap piece of plastic--is
that most consumer-grade coffee machines just don't get the water hot enough.
But I really don't understand why someone would do this in a cafe.

